# webcam broadcast lag issue / stickam, please help!



## atskade

hi i broadcast a lot on the website stickam.com and one day i randomly had a problem with my built in isight webcam (macbook pro) lagging to the viewers.  The camera reads fine, as I see it fine in the live player and it picks up fine in Imovie and photo booth, but for some reason when it streams to others, it has an fps of about 3 frames per minute. First I figured it was the stickam website having issues, but it's not.  I can broadcast fine from my account using a different computer.   So I figured this must be an issue with my internet connection... well I have speedtested my computer and it's showing great numbers, and all my browsers and connection-dependent programs are loading quick and normal.  This is a problem specific to broadcasting from my computer on any internet connection.

Does anyone have any idea what this could possibley be?


----------



## vroom_skies

You might give a go at uninstalling and reinstalling the webcam. 
If that works, it'll be an easy fix.


----------

